# New machine



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

I need to buy an additional sewing machine, one that will quilt good. My current machine is a Singer Inspiration and it's fine for general use but I would like something I could get a little creative with, maybe with some built in decorative stitching, that would be able to handle thick quilts, and that would NOT have a steep learning curve. I'm fine with it costing a bit, but would like it under 1K and to have good support from the manufacturer.

Is there one brand in PARTICULAR that you like?


There are SO many choices!

Mon


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I swear by Janome brand machines. Then second choice is the better Brother line of machines.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

What Angie said!


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Mammy I got myself a Brother CS6000i on Amazon. Wasn't to spendy--around $200 I think. I got it as a backup to my mechanical Babylock that I purchased in 1988-ish and because it had more buttonhole choices. I was really surprised at what a great machine it is.


----------



## Garnet (Sep 19, 2003)

I have a 10 yr old Janome 6500, with a slightly larger work opening for quilting, purchased from a dealer . Good heavy workhorse machine, smooth, and will sew through Velcro on upholstery. Work opening is not large enough for me to do quilts - just place mats and pot holders and small wall quilts. It does not have a free arm, which I would want if I had only one machine.

I have a 5 yr old Brother cs 6000i that I've used for everything. It is lighter weight, has a hard cover with opening to reach through to carry machine, an extension work table, and lots of features and stitches, and a walking foot and darning/free motion foot. The work opening is smaller than the big Janome, so I can only quilt small mats and pot holders. It will not sew Velcro to upholstery without skipping stitches. Everything else is fine - garment sewing, cushion covers, place mats, potholders, buttonholes. It cost about 1/5 as much as the Janome. 

A few months ago, I ordered a second Brother cs 6000i because I wanted to be able to have machines threaded for concurrent projects. 

Both Brother machines were ordered on line from Walmart for best price, free shipping to my store, and the WM return policy. Keep your receipt and return within 30 days to any store for any reason. I made it a point to test everything within that period.

At the moment, I am using the new machine with a walking foot to attach binding to 10 placemats. I will probably keep that foot attached to be ready to do straight line or zig zag quilting on small wall quilts, pot holders, and mats. Can't back stitch or do decorative stitches with the walking foot.

IMO if you want to do large wall quilts or bed quilts, you need a machine with a larger work opening. In fact, I will look for someone with a long arm machine to do that - unless I win the lottery and buy one for myself. 

The Brother cs 6000i is carried on line by other vendors including Joann, but the price is usually higher than WM. Also, WM bounces the prices on theirs, and I watched and ordered at the price in this listing. It's shown as out of stock on line, but it has been a regular item and will probably be available again soon. 

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Brother-Computerized-Sewing-Machine-CS6000I/4764726

If you order a machine on line, you have to be able and willing to read the manual and learn to use the machine. (All machines have good manuals now.) If you feel better about having a class and someone demonstrating, buy from a dealer - or find a friend who has the same machine and will help you. Also, if you think the machine will need servicing, buy from a dealer ... after checking out customer satisfaction with the service.


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

I have a Janome 6500 that I use for quilting, among other things and I've used it on quilts up to king sized. I know there are yahoo groups that quilt and do all sizes of quilts. I got mine from Ken's Sewing Center in AL. They have sales several times a year and they sell machines left on lay away for balance due. They are experienced shippers, pack things very well and stand behind their machines.

While I agree it would be nice to buy from a local dealer and be able to get support and classes, our local Janome dealer is not helpful at all and over charges for everything. I could buy from Ken's, go pick it up and save money, and I live in WA state.


----------



## RebelDigger (Aug 5, 2010)

I quilt on my 1921 Singer 66 treadle. Yes, you can quilt full size quilts on a regular sized machine. Search Youtube for videos on how. Love the old machines because they can handle anything you throw at them as far as thickness goes and maintenance is easy. Also, it is easy to learn how to do your own servicing on them. If you want fancy stitches, get one of the Singers with cams put out before they changed to plastic gears, like a Rocketeer (1950s). You get the benefits of the metal gears and ability to sew through thick layers along with the fancy stitches and ease of maintenance.


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

This may be a little above your price point, but if you want a machine that can truly do it all, AND has terrific space for quilting, look at the Janome Horizon 7700 QCP - used. I got one almost 3 years ago when they were pretty fresh out so I paid $3000, but to this day I swear it was worth EVERY PENNY. You can find them cheaper now as Janome has moved on and now the 7700 is sold under New Home (still made by Janome). It has MANY built in stitches, including 3 fonts (lettering) and the throat space is 11 inches - YES, 11 inches! - so you can fit quite a bit of quilt in there. I've done king size quilts on it. It is a very smooth running machine and free motion quilts exquisitely. It has also a free arm. There was not a huge learning curve, but you do have to get to know your machine no matter what you go with. Hope this helps. Happy sewing!

Edited to add that I have a great dealer and for that price I got the machine, table, rolling bag, machine binding attachment, extra bobbin case and a 12 pack of nice quilting thread. You might have to hunt a bit, but I bet you could find a used one for around $1500 if you hunt a while.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

My workhorse is the Janome 6500P also. And if you wanted most of the features but have a free arm ability, the 6300 has it. But, these are not cheap machines. I've had mine around 10 years and have made from delicate ice skating costumes, to the stage curtain for an ice rink. So it can do a lot.

On the stage curtain I did use heavy duty needles and thread. Other than size no problem making flat felt seams on it. Used a walking foot.

But I have the Janome Gem 760, and an embroidery machine 300E, and have had mechanical ones that have been given to friends that really needed a decent machine.

I did an earlier ice skating curtain with a Janome/Memory Craft 6000 and that's the one that went with my daughter when she got married. I did a lot of ice skating and children's clothing with that machine.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

I have a Brother CS6000i, also. It's actually my second. But I would never have it for my primary machine, certainly not for quilting, as it's too light weight. I burned out my first one before I discovered vintage Singers like Maggie mentioned. 
I still use it for the fun, decorative stitches. But I've discovered this one has lasted far longer than my first for the simple fact that my actual _workhorse_ is a 1941 Singer 15-91. She goes forward and backward and that's it, but it's perfect for mending jeans, quilting (including denim quilts), and so on. 


If I could afford it, I would get a 6500/6600 from Janome. (I've spent hundreds of hours sewing on a 6500 and I love it!)
But, I can't, so instead I have about $300 invested in several machines, rather than one, that serve the same purpose.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

Juki has a large throat machine. It's set up to hold the large cones of thread. Some people use them on their quilting table and it will accept the large quilts. It's around 800 or 900 dollars depending on where you buy it. Suppose to be a really good machine. Lots of the quilters have these.

Here's a link to the Juki. If I had the money this is what I would buy.

http://www.kenssewingcenter.com/juki-tl2000qi-quilting-machine-p-28479.html


----------



## Ms.Lilly (Jun 23, 2008)

I am partial Viking machines. Viking has one called Opal, that would be in that 700-1000 dollar range. It will do all types of fabric and has lots of fun decorative stitches. I just bought a new Viking, my last one finally died at the ripe old age of 30 years old.


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

Vikings are/were great machines! The same company, SVP, now owns/makes Singer, Viking and Pfaff. From what I've been able to glean, Viking and Pfaff still outclass the current Singers, but Singer is slowly upgrading, and I'd suspect some cost-cutting has been done to Viking and Pfaff.


----------

